# Ambient Temperature Warning



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

I am tired of the Tiguan warning me about about the temp outside every time I start the car. It flashes up on the dash and dings. I live in Canada and, for a good chunk of the year, it is below 4 degrees C (triggers the warning). I assume its supposed to be a warning that their could be ice, but when I've had to put on a parka and shoveled snow that day, I am already pretty aware of the weather outside. 

Has anyone found a way to shut off that warning?


----------



## gaidin43 (Dec 20, 2019)

This goes off for me in the states at 39 degrees and I agree it is very annoying. Would love to know how to turn it off as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Im pretty sure you can set that with vcds. At least i know it was possible on my CC.
Maybe set your temperature warning to something that will never happen in your area -40F or something like that . 

That adaptation will be somewhere in the instrument cluster module

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here you go:


Outside Temp Warning

Control unit 17 dash board 
Security access 47115
Adaptions - outside temperature 
p_ice_warning_entry_temperature 

I set mine to -10°C


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> Outside Temp Warning
> ...


Yep, that's exactly what I imaged


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

My Mk6 Golf R and Mk7 Golf R are not like this. When I start the vehicle at temps at or below 39 F, it shows a message in the center cluster. No chime. The ONLY time there is a chime is if, after I started the vehicle, the temperature changes so that it becomes within the specified warning range.

Are you sure you are getting a chime when you start the vehicle if the temperature is already in the warning range? Does your vehicle's OM state that there will be a chime if the vehicle is started with the temp in the range?


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> Outside Temp Warning
> ...


Thank you! So i'll need VCDS? I've got Carista but I can't find anything in there. 

I'll have to set it to something like -40*C.... considering it was -20*C this morning and getting colder this weekend. -50*C it is. Sure it can warn me when its that cold.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zaider said:


> Thank you! So i'll need VCDS? I've got Carista but I can't find anything in there.
> 
> I'll have to set it to something like -40*C.... considering it was -20*C this morning and getting colder this weekend. -50*C it is. Sure it can warn me when its that cold.


I know nothing about Carista, but I know it can be done in VCDS (which I did) and OBD11. Don’t quote me on this, but I don’t believe you can go lower than -10*C. Maybe someone can chime in on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I love the little snowflake chime lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> I love the little snowflake chime lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the snowflake, not a fan of the chime and my wife hates it. One of the first things she asked if I can turn off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Like the snowflake, not a fan of the chime and my wife hates it. One of the first things she asked if I can turn off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I changed mine to 1°C as I feel that’s better as a “warning” for ice. 4° is too warm for a warning imo. 

Sometimes the chime can be annoying though. I agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

yeah - im fine if it wants to put a snowflake on the screen... but the chime is annoying. each time, causes me to look at the dash, expecting to see a CEL... but nope. The ambiant air temp sensor has just cooled down sufficiently from the garage that it is showing 4*C. 

After the inconsistent throttle issues (getting fixed on monday!), this is my #1 pet peeve.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

this chime has given me PTSD from my previous MK5 GTI's. I feel like my car is going to explode when i hear it, reminds me of all the CEL's i had back then lol


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> I changed mine to 1°C as I feel that’s better as a “warning” for ice. 4° is too warm for a warning imo....


Do you think the 4° was based on nothing?


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Rarely see it on the Tiguan or Passat, but if I lived up there, it would bug me. I do like it on trips in the mountains but I probably will lower it to 34.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

IIRC the temp is set to 39F not to warn of ice or cold weather, but for black ice on the roads. I'm not an expert, but from what I've read, although it most often forms at or below 32F, there are certain circumstances in which it form (or exist) when the temps are above freezing.

Personally, I wouldn't change the warning temp parameter just because of a chime that annoys/startles me at time. If I did and ever were to have a single-car accident due spin out caused by black ice, causing injury to me, my family or others, I would only have myself to blame.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rev18gti said:


> IIRC the temp is set to 39F not to warn of ice or cold weather, but for black ice on the roads. I'm not an expert, but from what I've read, although it most often forms at or below 32F, there are certain circumstances in which it form (or exist) when the temps are above freezing.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't change the warning temp parameter just because of a chime that annoys/startles me at time. If I did and ever were to have a single-car accident due spin out caused by black ice, causing injury to me, my family or others, I would only have myself to blame.


Very wise. The road surface can easily be colder than the air temperature above it in mid-winter. Also, never had any VW that would chime other that if the temperature changes after starting the vehicle going into the warning range. Otherwise, it is just a message in the cluster with no chime.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rev18gti said:


> IIRC the temp is set to 39F not to warn of ice or cold weather, but for black ice on the roads. I'm not an expert, but from what I've read, although it most often forms at or below 32F, there are certain circumstances in which it form (or exist) when the temps are above freezing.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't change the warning temp parameter just because of a chime that annoys/startles me at time. If I did and ever were to have a single-car accident due spin out caused by black ice, causing injury to me, my family or others, I would only have myself to blame.


Yes black ice can happen at 39 especially on bridges, but how did we ever make it before all this technology? If someone has a spin out due to a lack of a chime I question ones driving judgment. It’s like people that still drive 55 or greater in snow/ice covered roads because they have AWD. It’s called having sense, I don’t need a chime to help me with being smart in cold weather. This isn’t directed towards you because there are still a lot of cars on the road that don’t give such a warning chime at all, some just a snowflake or nothing at all and I don’t see a ton of people spinning out in weather 39 or below. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

